# FEELER: Anyone interested in Boxster (986), non-s rear calipers?



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

let me know, I have a set I may be lookin to get rid of.

wedding planning < car projects


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

bump city


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

I am looking for those, pm me how much do you want for them. thanks!!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

pm'd


----------

